# Il filo rosso del destino



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2013)

Il filo rosso del destino è una immagine della cultura giapponese, e indica -bè, non è difficile interpretare- che due persone sono legate dal fato come da un filo rosso, e che per quanto lontane queste persone siano, il filo rosso li unirà sempre, e troverà il modo di unirle.
Immagine non ignota alla nostra cultura occidentale. Non frugo oltre nella memoria, senza fatica ricordo il signor Rochester che dice a Jane Eyre che sente il suo cuore legato come da un filo a quello di lei.

Io invece ho questa immagine. 
Ogni persona si lascia dietro una traccia, un filo, come una scia di condensazione degli aerei , un filo di luce colorato che dopo un pò svanisce nell'aria.
E vedo queste tracce che si intrecciano più e più volte con quelle delle persone che incontriamo.
La maggior parte delle volte, due tracce si accarezzano appena, si impigliano per il più breve degli attimi, e quel minimo intrico si scioglie e svanisce come mai avvenuto.
E le due persone si allontanano, completamente ignare l'uno dell'altro.

Qualche volta questi fili si attorcigliano tra loro più e più volte, fino a stringere un nodo. E leghiamo la nostra vita a quella di un altro.
Amore, amicizia, il nuovo commercialista 

E poi, e poi, quel filo intrecciato qualche volta si tende, si sfilaccia, regge, non regge, si rattoppa, si raddoppia, si accorcia, si allunga.
Si spezza.

Qualche volta -rara, ormai :mrgreen:- ho il lusso di qualche minuto seduta a un bar, osservando le persone, chi affrettandosi, chi con ambio lento e pacioso, magari un gruppetto di preadolescenti ridacchianti -mio Dio chissà Fra tra 10 anni-
e apro gli occhi più che posso, grandi grandi, e mi sembra di vedere questi disegni colorati nella via.


----------



## Leda (3 Aprile 2013)

Meraviglia!


Succede anche a me...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2013)

Leda;bt7908 ha detto:
			
		

> Meraviglia!
> 
> 
> Succede anche a me...


Sposiamoci!

Sento il filo rosso del destino che ci lega, seguiamo l'uccellino azzurro della felicità e uniamoci sotto un ciliegio in fiore!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa;bt7909 ha detto:
			
		

> Sposiamoci!
> 
> *Sento il filo rosso del destino che ci lega, seguiamo l'uccellino azzurro della felicità e uniamoci sotto un ciliegio in fiore*!


I biscottini di Luna fanno lo stesso effetto pure a me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (3 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7910 ha detto:
			
		

> I biscottini di Luna fanno lo stesso effetto pure a me.:mrgreen:


Sposiamoci tutte e tre! :inlove:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2013)

Questo filo io ce l'ho, alla fine, solo col mio parrucchiere :mrgreen:


----------

